# pfctl: igb0: driver does not support altq



## saeed (Jan 31, 2013)

Good time! Faced with a problem when configuring firewall and traffic shaping to help altq search found some threads about reports that my network adapter does not support the technology ALTQ

```
# MACROS
ext_if = "igb0"
int_if = "igb1"

# ALTQ & QUEUE
altq on $ ext_if cbq bandwidth 100Mb queue {normal}
```
After attempts to reread the config issues

```
pfctl-f / etc / pf.conf
pfctl: igb0: driver does not support altk

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE # 3: Tue Jan 29 15:30:40 MSK 2013 :/ usr / obj / usr / src / sys / DHCPKERNEL amd64
```
I tried to write in here these options:

```
set limit {states 500000, frags 50000, src-nodes 50000}
set loginterface none
set optimization normal
set block-policy drop
set require-order yes
set skip on {lo0, gif0, pflog0, pfsync0, $ int_if}
```
Nothing has changed ...

```
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82576 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 01)
05:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82576 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 01)
```
Tell me how to solve this?


----------



## saeed (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone know any information on this? Or you can continue to use pipe for ipfw?


----------



## strldd (Feb 21, 2013)

Post your Kenrel config assuming you compiled your kernel.
Post your pf.conf


----------



## saeed (Feb 28, 2013)

I have already solved the problem by shaping ipfw
But just in case you can throw all that you have requested.

In config pf other blocks also presence, but they are not related to operating ALTQ

kernel conf


```
# GENERIC -- Generic kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/amd64
#
# For more information on this file, please read the config(5) manual page,
# and/or the handbook section on Kernel Configuration Files:
#
#    http://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html
#
# The handbook is also available locally in /usr/share/doc/handbook
# if you've installed the doc distribution, otherwise always see the
# FreeBSD World Wide Web server (http://www.FreeBSD.org/) for the
# latest information.
#
# An exhaustive list of options and more detailed explanations of the
# device lines is also present in the ../../conf/NOTES and NOTES files.
# If you are in doubt as to the purpose or necessity of a line, check first
# in NOTES.
#
# $FreeBSD: release/9.1.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC 238090 2012-07-04 00:54:16Z delphij $

machine         amd64
cpu             HAMMER
ident           MYKERNEL

makeoptions     DEBUG=-g                # Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols

options         SCHED_ULE               # ULE scheduler
options         PREEMPTION              # Enable kernel thread preemption
options         INET                    # InterNETworking
#options        INET6                   # IPv6 communications protocols
#options        SCTP                    # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options         FFS                     # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES             # Enable FFS soft updates support
options         UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
options         UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options         MD_ROOT                 # MD is a potential root device
#options        NFSCL                   # New Network Filesystem Client
#options        NFSD                    # New Network Filesystem Server
#options        NFSLOCKD                # Network Lock Manager
#options        NFS_ROOT                # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCL
options         MSDOSFS                 # MSDOS Filesystem
options         CD9660                  # ISO 9660 Filesystem
options         PROCFS                  # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options         PSEUDOFS                # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD32        # Compatible with i386 binaries
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD7         # Compatible with FreeBSD7
options         SCSI_DELAY=5000         # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options         KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
options         STACK                   # stack(9) support
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options         PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128    # Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options         KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        # install a CDEV entry in /dev
options         HWPMC_HOOKS             # Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options         AUDIT                   # Security event auditing
options         MAC                     # TrustedBSD MAC Framework
#options        KDTRACE_FRAME           # Ensure frames are compiled in
#options        KDTRACE_HOOKS           # Kernel DTrace hooks
options         INCLUDE_CONFIG_FILE     # Include this file in kernel
options         KDB                     # Kernel debugger related code
options         KDB_TRACE               # Print a stack trace for a panic

# IPFW
options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
#options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
#options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
#options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=50
#options IPFIREWALL_NAT
#options LIBALIAS
options ROUTETABLES=2
options DUMMYNET
options HZ="1000" # 10ms (number of packets in the queue viewed in shaping)
#options IPDIVERT

# PF
device pf
device pflog
device pfsync

# ALTQ
options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
options ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
options ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options ALTQ_NOPCC      # Required for SMP build

#options FLOWTABLE      # per-cpu routing cache
options  ZERO_COPY_SOCKETS # man 9 zero_copy_sockets


# LAGG
#device lagg

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options         SMP                     # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel

# CPU frequency control
device          cpufreq

# Bus support.
device          acpi
device          pci

# Floppy drives
#device         fdc

# ATA controllers
device          ahci            # AHCI-compatible SATA controllers
device          ata             # Legacy ATA/SATA controllers
options         ATA_CAM         # Handle legacy controllers with CAM
options         ATA_STATIC_ID   # Static device numbering
device          mvs             # Marvell 88SX50XX/88SX60XX/88SX70XX/SoC SATA
device          siis            # SiliconImage SiI3124/SiI3132/SiI3531 SATA

# SCSI Controllers
device          ahc             # AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
options         AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT    # Print register bitfields in debug
                                        # output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
device          ahd             # AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
options         AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT    # Print register bitfields in debug
                                        # output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
device          esp             # AMD Am53C974 (Tekram DC-390(T))
device          hptiop          # Highpoint RocketRaid 3xxx series
device          isp             # Qlogic family
#device         ispfw           # Firmware for QLogic HBAs- normally a module
device          mpt             # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
device          mps             # LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion 2
#device         ncr             # NCR/Symbios Logic
device          sym             # NCR/Symbios Logic (newer chipsets + those of `ncr')
device          trm             # Tekram DC395U/UW/F DC315U adapters

device          adv             # Advansys SCSI adapters
device          adw             # Advansys wide SCSI adapters
device          aic             # Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
device          bt              # Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters

# ATA/SCSI peripherals
device          scbus           # SCSI bus (required for ATA/SCSI)
device          ch              # SCSI media changers
device          da              # Direct Access (disks)
device          sa              # Sequential Access (tape etc)
device          cd              # CD
device          pass            # Passthrough device (direct ATA/SCSI access)
device          ses             # SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)

# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem
device          amr             # AMI MegaRAID
device          arcmsr          # Areca SATA II RAID
#XXX it is not 64-bit clean, -scottl
#device         asr             # DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
device          ciss            # Compaq Smart RAID 5*
device          dpt             # DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
device          hptmv           # Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
device          hptrr           # Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
device          iir             # Intel Integrated RAID
device          ips             # IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
device          mly             # Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
device          twa             # 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID

# RAID controllers
device          aac             # Adaptec FSA RAID
device          aacp            # SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
device          ida             # Compaq Smart RAID
device          mfi             # LSI MegaRAID SAS
device          mlx             # Mylex DAC960 family
#XXX pointer/int warnings
#device         pst             # Promise Supertrak SX6000
device          twe             # 3ware ATA RAID
device          tws             # LSI 3ware 9750 SATA+SAS 6Gb/s RAID controller

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device          atkbdc          # AT keyboard controller
device          atkbd           # AT keyboard
device          psm             # PS/2 mouse

device          kbdmux          # keyboard multiplexer

device          vga             # VGA video card driver

device          splash          # Splash screen and screen saver support
```

pf.conf 

```
# MACROS
ext_if = "igb0"
int_if = "igb1"

# ALTQ & QUEUE
altq on $ ext_if cbq bandwidth 100Mb queue {normal}
```


----------



## saeed (Feb 28, 2013)

I have already solved the problem by shaping ipfw
GENERIC config compiled with ALTQ

In config pf other blocks also presence, but they are not related to operating ALTQ


```
# ALTQ
options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options ALTQ_RED # Random Early Detection (RED)
options ALTQ_RIO # RED In / Out
options ALTQ_HFSC # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options ALTQ_PRIQ # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options ALTQ_NOPCC # Required for SMP build
```


```
# MACROS
ext_if = "igb0"
int_if = "igb1"

# ALTQ & QUEUE
altq on $ ext_if cbq bandwidth 100Mb queue {normal}
```


----------



## RusDyr (Feb 28, 2013)

Are there really space between "*$*" and "*ext_if*" in the pf.conf? That might be the reason.


----------



## saeed (Mar 1, 2013)

Apparently so copied, there is now such a line:

altq on $ext_if cbq bandwidth 100Mb queue {normal}


----------



## gustopn (May 9, 2018)

I see this now on:
12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #1 r333388: Wed May  9 00:58:52 CEST 2018
also with:
pfctl: igb0: driver does not support altq


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2018)

Please stop resurrecting old posts. Especially ones that are more than 5 years old. 



gustopn said:


> 12.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #1 r333388: Wed May 9 00:58:52 CEST 2018


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

